# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Lavoro dipendente IV livello - commercio

## curcuma3.0

Buongiorno,
mi è stato proposto un contratto da dipendente (non so ancora se a tempo determinato o indeterminato) di 24h settimanali con inquadramento impiegato IV livello e contratto commercio, in Veneto. 730 euro mensili netti é lo stipendio giusto?

----------


## marcocdl

Salve, la domanda è un po troppo generica per quello che lei vorrebbe sapere , poichè per arrivare al netto di una busta paga si dovrebbero avere più dati, comunque per quello che ho capito di sicuro è un part time al 60% e per il livello indicato molto probabilmente svolgerà il commesso di negozio, le posso dire che la cifra indicativamente è giusta.
Spero di esserle stato utile.
Distinti saluti

----------


## curcuma3.0

Grazie per la risposta. 
Sembra basso pure a me. Se le dico che sono laureata, con master e specializzazione, non faccio la commessa ma ho un ruolo decisionale, di responsabilità e dirigo 1 persona, la paga le sembrerà ridicola. 
Non so a cosa appellarmi per pretendere qualcosa in più. 
C'è una legge? 
Grazie mille.   

> Salve, la domanda è un po troppo generica per quello che lei vorrebbe sapere , poichè per arrivare al netto di una busta paga si dovrebbero avere più dati, comunque per quello che ho capito di sicuro è un part time al 60% e per il livello indicato molto probabilmente svolgerà il commesso di negozio, le posso dire che la cifra indicativamente è giusta.
> Spero di esserle stato utile.
> Distinti saluti

----------


## luciaidg

> Grazie per la risposta. 
> Sembra basso pure a me. Se le dico che sono laureata, con master e specializzazione, non faccio la commessa ma ho un ruolo decisionale, di responsabilità e dirigo 1 persona, la paga le sembrerà ridicola. 
> Non so a cosa appellarmi per pretendere qualcosa in più. 
> C'è una legge? 
> Grazie mille.

  Non c'è nessuna legge.
Il ccnl commercio per il 4 livello attualmente è 1554 euro lordi.
Un part-time al 60% è 932 euro lordi. Su cui paghi 9,19% di inps e poi irpef. 
Questo è il minimo. Nulla vieta di chiedere/elargire aumenti che andranno in voce "superminimo".
L.

----------


## nadir

> Non c'è nessuna legge.
> Il ccnl commercio per il 4 livello attualmente è 1554 euro lordi.
> Un part-time al 60% è 932 euro lordi. Su cui paghi 9,19% di inps e poi irpef. 
> Questo è il minimo. Nulla vieta di chiedere/elargire aumenti che andranno in voce "superminimo".
> L.

  scusa, ma la retr base di IV livello mi risulta 1531.68  mi sono perso qualcosa?
grazie

----------


## luciaidg

> scusa, ma la retr base di IV livello mi risulta 1531.68  mi sono perso qualcosa?
> grazie

  Premetto che in questo caso non sono andata a leggermi il contratto.
Ho preso una busta paga i cui importi sono aggiornati automaticamente dal programma:
Paga base      1007,46
Contingenza    524,22
El. Dis. San.     15,00
El. Dis. Bil         4,60
III elemento      2,07

----------

